# MAC - Pro Longwear -Sept 10



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2010)

Place all your *Pro Longwear* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.




Check out the *Pro Longwear Discussion* for the latest spicy dish.

Full color story information: *http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...t-10-a-166460/*


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Zoffe (Jul 16, 2010)

Perpetual Flame, Love Forever!, Good To Go, Faithfully Yours, Made To Last, Unlimited, Prolong





Prolong, Extended Play, Goes and Goes, Till Tomorrow, Sweet Ever After (I accidentally got some of the purple mixed with this, but you should be able to see where that happened), Overtime


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks erin!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_




left: extended play, faithfully yours, goes and goes, good to go
middle: love forever!, made to last, overtime, perpetual flame
right: prolong, sweet ever after, till tomorrow, unlimited_


----------



## s_lost (Sep 3, 2010)

Love Forever (on light pigmented lips):







Petals & Peacocks X Love Forever:


----------



## s_lost (Sep 3, 2010)

Pro Longwear Concealer in NW 15 (comparison with Touche Eclat and Erase Paste  - both are pinkier than the PLW):


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 7, 2010)

MAC Pro Longwear Foundation in NC15!

*AMAZING.*

My skin has got so many breakouts at the moment, but I feel it managed to blend most of the blemishes and scars away. Pefect shade.

Also no primer or anything on top in the pic, just the foundation. I'm going to do a test run with MAC prep and prime skin tomorrow and also try it with a 187 brush. I applied it with my fingers and it was very smooth and blended well.


----------



## s_lost (Sep 10, 2010)

Overtime (light pigmented lips):


----------



## martiryb (Sep 10, 2010)

Pro Longwear Foundation in NW 20 (comparison with Hyper Real NW200 and Studio Fix NW20)

http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/v...a/DSC_3294.jpg

http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/v...a/DSC_3296.jpg

http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/v...ctra/fluid.jpg


----------



## kittynail (Sep 10, 2010)

Pro Longwear Foundation and concealer






From top to bottom: 
Pro Longwear Concealer in NC20, Pro Longwear Foundation in NC15, Studio Fix Fluid in NC15

I hope that helps!


----------



## Soeth23 (Sep 14, 2010)

Overtime, Unlimited, Prolong, Good to Go
Love Forever, Sweet Ever After, Extended Play, Faithfully Yours
Made to Last, Goes and Goes, Till Tomorrow, Perpetual Flame


----------



## mmc5 (Sep 14, 2010)

Till Tomorrow (click to enlarge)


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 14, 2010)

Close up of MAC Pro longwear foundation NC15 with MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural (Light) buffed on top with ELF Kabuki Brush.

Underneath was Clinique moisturiser, MAC Prep and Prime Skin. Applied with fingers and blended, 1/1 and half layers. No photoshopping.

Feels lightweight even with the foundation and powder.


----------



## kittynail (Sep 18, 2010)

Pro Longwear Lipcreme in Overtime


----------



## lara (Sep 21, 2010)

*Overtime *Pro Longwear Lipcreme.


----------



## wuguimei (Sep 26, 2010)

(left to right) Made To Last, Faithfully Yours, Overtime, Sweet Ever After, Till Tomorrow, Unlimited, Good To Go, Goes and Goes, Perpetual Flame, Prolong, and Extended Play





Love Forever!


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Sep 26, 2010)

MAC Pro longwear foundation in NC20 :


----------



## ultimate_makeup (Sep 28, 2010)

http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...gwearnames.jpg


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 1, 2010)

Goes & Goes
http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/a...csAug10593.jpg

Goes & Goes w/Lavender Wind l/g
http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/a...csAug10595.jpg

Lavender Wind l/g (L) & Goes & Goes (R)
http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/a...csAug10596.jpg


----------



## Fianna (Oct 3, 2010)

Swatches of Perpetual Flame on Lips:

With Flash:





Without Flash:






Topped with Wicked Ways l/g:


----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Lyssah (Oct 22, 2010)

Pro Longwear Concealer - NW15




  	Images taken on NC/NW (mostly netural - skin turns pink/red when cold), indoor lighting with flash


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 17, 2010)

Pro Longwear Lipcreme Overtime 








  	on NW15 skin, indoors with flash


----------

